# Getting a gamedog from a cur



## MADBood

Now before anyone gets heated, I just wanted to let you this is simply something I had read. I'm sure Marty and other old timers have read this article and I'm not sure of the credentials of Springview as I wasn't around in those days . Anyways this person has claimed that the famous Jeep bloodline was based on cur dogs. They claimed that Honeybunch's sire, Bullyson, was a 30 minute cur and the sire of Jeep, Finley's CH. Bo had quit his match against Vindicator ( which lasted damn near two hours). Like I said, I remain completely neutral on this but can the best two producers of all time be out of cur dogs? Most folks in the matching world believe in taking the best to this best within a family (linebreeding the best) but yet no other dog holds a record that comes close to the Jeep bloodline. 

I am very interested in hearing what others have to say about this topic. I can post the article later on if need be. Who is this Springview and was he just another crazy????


----------



## shadowgames

Bo did quit but vindicator was a hell of a dog and at that mark with hard biting dog like vin I would have quit too, LOL, it could have because of heat also. I know for a fact that Crenshaw personally bred several cur bitches down from jeep blood, not cold but curs and produced great dogs out of them because he knew what he was doing. There is dogs I think that have better producing percentages than Jeep out there that never made high on the ROM because of it shutting down, jeep had the crap bred out of him, jeep in the late 70's/80's was the frisco of the 90's every bitch in the world was bred to him. Hell lots of great producers never got touched, white's tab never seen a box and put down hellish dogs for many years.


----------



## Sadie

Good Posting Shadow Games! I would think it could be possible I mean breeding Ch Box dogs is not easy and your lucky to get 1 out of an entire litter .. I am sure you got a lot of curs with every great producer it's part of getting to that next great dog.. Breeding for the box is like a lucky poker hand LOL .. Sometimes you win and sometimes you loose.


----------



## MADBood

So basically, knowing what was behind the dogs was just as important as the individual dog itself?


----------



## shadowgames

MADBood said:


> So basically, knowing what was behind the dogs was just as important as the individual dog itself?


Been a long debate of good dog men for a long, long time, there is no right or wrong but you said it right without the ? mark there. Prime example Honeybunch and Zebo, two amazing box dogs but when bred to each other they produced crap, both were ROM dogs. Yes and no, to the getting only one out of a litter, depends so much, for the average joe shomo, yes that is correct but when you are crenshaw or boudreaux or some of the greats you are looking at 1 amazing animal more than likely, 4 greats animals, 3 good ones and then 1 cull out of 9 pups. That is why they were the best of the best. Most of it is lucky like poker but there is dogmen who stack the deck in their favor.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Wasnt bullyson extremely HA also? Which may give more credit to his "cur" rating. I dont know though these dogs have produced so many good dogs i would have to say that there blood is "game enough". Im not educated on the subject enough to say anything more. Great posts guys! Gold Stars all around!


----------



## smokey_joe

If you can get a cur out of two gamedogs, why not a gamedog out of two curs? Until someone can point out a certain gene on a DNA strand and say, "That's it, that's the reason the dog will never quit," then it's a crap-shoot.


----------



## los44

dan'sgrizz said:


> Wasnt bullyson extremely HA also? Which may give more credit to his "cur" rating. I dont know though these dogs have produced so many good dogs i would have to say that there blood is "game enough". Im not educated on the subject enough to say anything more. Great posts guys! Gold Stars all around!


i had this saved on my cpu, might be the story you were talking about.

When Bobby Hall owned Bully he was attacked, when he walked his run. Bobby had a large mouth shovel in his hand and he went upside Bully's head and put Bully on his backside, then was just able to get out of Bully's run before he came to his feet and came for him again. This occured numerous times until the last when Bobby put the shovel in one hand and held it beside him and said "Come here Son." "Bully son come to me" and Bully then walked over to Bobby's feet and waged his tail. Bobby said he stuck out his hand to him and he licked his hand, then Bobby walked over and shoveled up his dung. From that day Bobby changed his name from Bully to Bullyson.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Sorry but what is a cur?


----------



## los44

from what ive read of the match of vindicator and bo it was a tough match and vindicator dished out pain the whole match, sure you can call bo a cur but he lasted a lil over 1 and a half hours with one tough sob. from what ive read vindicator was quite the specimen, i dont think he gets enough credit because of his litter mate. jmo


----------



## Sadie

Roxy_Nie said:


> Sorry but what is a cur?


A cur is a game dog who quit during a roll or a match ... And when I say quit I don't mean them quitting because they died fighting... a dog who dies in a fighting match is considered Dead Game ... A cur is a dog who will quit fighting or will give up during a match or a roll.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

_A cur is a game dog who quit during a roll or a match ... And when I say quit I don't mean them quitting because they died fighting... a dog who dies in a fighting match is considered Dead Game ... A cur is a dog who will quit fighting or will give up during a match or a roll.
_

A cur can also be any dog that is not bred for the pit.


----------



## smith family kennels

a cur was a dog who quit the match by walking away from it or turning its head away from the match. See the match did not take place unless both dogs were looking at that each if one turned its head as if to say no im not fighting or im not interested the match stopped.


----------



## smith family kennels

this also accuried outside the ring its how they picked their match dogs. They would test their dogs if one turned its head or did not show interest in fighting who ever they tested it againist it was curred


----------



## dan'sgrizz

I thought it was a shoulder turn... cuz a dog could turn its head for strategic reasons. A handler could even train his dog to turn if he thought the other dog wouldnt scratch huh? Dont people refer to any non game dog as a cur? which would mean any dog thats not game including everydog thats not an APBT?


----------



## Sadie

Dan true dogman will say any dog not bred for the pit is a cur .. But what I have been told is a cur is a dog who will quit/give up during a roll or match ... You can roll a dog before a match or during a match I don't get too deep into it but a cur in a nutshell without going into detail or senario's is a dog who quits or gives up dogs can cur for many different reasons as well .. Or if your a true dogger breeding for the love of the game LOL a dog who was not bred for the box would also be considered a cur in the eyes of true doggman ....


----------



## smith family kennels

yes dan thats right any dog that was not game was considered a cur no matter what breed. and its turn away from the other dog. If dogs are not facing when the match begins it doesnt begin. A game dog is not going to turn away now they may spin around in the middle of a match but would not just turn its head away. Its the same with dogs these days. If your dog wants to tear up another dog it sees when you are walking him. it doesnt turn its head away from the other dog cause it either wants him that bad or doesn't want to get jumped on because it wasnt paying attention. You will see it with wolves as well the alpha is the dog that will stand its ground it will stare down its oppoinet while before, durning or after the fight the beta will turn away from the alpha as to say your the alpha your over me.


----------



## Sadie

So let me get this straight are we saying that game dogs can't cur? Because historically even some game dogs who have proven themselves game in prior matches have quit before... I am just trying to get an understanding of what your defining as a cur ... Because to me cur simply means to quit or give up for whatever reasons.. There are so many reasons and situations why a dog might cur. Dogs are not machines they will all give up or cur at some point IMO ...


----------



## MADBood

A deep gamedog should never cur. I know that most "gamedogs" will quit on a bad day or when the conditions are severe enough, heat, malnuorishment, etc, but a true dogman will expose the dog to the most extreme enviroment prior to matching to compensate for these things. With that being said, a true gamedogs should never quit....EVER!!!


----------



## smith family kennels

thats what I was trying to say madbood lol.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

HEY GUYS i ran out of rep points but guess what??? Everyone gets gold stars!
***************
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MADBood

oh, well excuse me!...lmao


----------



## Sadie

MADBood said:


> A deep gamedog should never cur. I know that most "gamedogs" will quit on a bad day or when the conditions are severe enough, heat, malnuorishment, etc, but a true dogman will expose the dog to the most extreme enviroment prior to matching to compensate for these things. With that being said, a true gamedogs should never quit....EVER!!!


I am just being technical  But I have heard the saying when referring to these dogs at some point they will all quit regardless  ....


----------



## MADBood

dan'sgrizz said:


> HEY GUYS i ran out of rep points but guess what??? Everyone gets gold stars!
> ***************
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


haha...you burning up your rep stash there, Dan?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

I dont think thats true Sadieblues... as in people. Some would rather die than quit. I have no experience with true game dogs...but i have met some true game people that dont know the meaning of quit all of them wrestlers.


----------



## smith family kennels

lmao madbood that was a thankyou for getting the words out of my mouth for me not a hey a**hole thats my statement hahaha


----------



## dan'sgrizz

MADBood said:


> haha...you burning up your rep stash there, Dan?


Dude i only handed out 1 point today and it says You have used too many points in the last 24 hours. LOL just 1 is 1 too many!


----------



## smith family kennels

I don't know the meaning of the word quit. I should have died 3 times already I don't quit you gotta kill me first.


----------



## Sadie

Dogs are not machines Dan they are animals they are all subject to quit at some point... I have heard it before from many dog fanciers... But hey I am not trying to debate it ... I am just giving my opinion you can take it for what it's worth LOL ...


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Yah i guess the instinct to survive in animals will always be stronger that there instinct to fight.


----------



## smith family kennels

lol sadie and your right. It goes back to the laws of nature. Who is the alpha? But most of the time a true game dog wont quit it was alot of times the dog man that removed his dog from the fight knowing that his dog had lost and the dog would not quit for his beloved master.


----------



## Sadie

This is quoted from someone on Game-Dog I agree 100% with what this member has said about a dog being a cur .. LOL I feel the exact same way as this person

*LOTS of Dogmen bred out right RANK currs and cold as ice bitches.... and yet got GREAT dogs..... Jeeps Sire Quit, Snooty Quit, Dibo's Dam was a rank curr, and list goes on and on..... This whole thing about being game or not game really doesn't matter... as time and time again it's proven...... ALLOT of people have the GAME DOG as an IDOL that they all but bow down to...... They are flesh and blood and no matter how tight you get a pedigee or no matter how pure something is... and no mater how Game or Curr the sire's and Dam's were.. it's all worthless unless SAID Dog can do his work...... Let the DOGS tell you who should be bred AS A DEAR friend and DOGMAN says.... It's about common sence and %'s people..... Dogs are not robots..... They are all currs and they ALL can be stoped.... It's like a big game of Rock, Paper, Sissors..... i'll stop now before my rambleing gets out of hand........*

See some of the dogs he listed were all in fact GAME DOGS! Snooty was a game dog but he quit .. This is what I was trying to say about how even game dogs can and do cur.


----------



## MADBood

well that kind of defeats the purpose of the dog being a GAMEdog. A quitter is not very game is he? It doesn't take a gamedog to win a match or produce dogs that are "game".


----------



## Sadie

No it doesn't because even the best game dog can still quit is my point does that take away all of the other times that same dog proved him/herself game ? Hell no LOL .. It just means these dogs are not freaking robots or machines they can all quit for whatever reason.. It does not mean they are not game dogs is my point. Take it or leave it .. But If we are going by game dogs should never quit/cur what does that make SNOOTY? Is he no longer a game dog because he quit at some point down the line? I don't think so LOL I am not saying it's common practice for game dogs to cur .. I am simply saying they can and do cur even the best of them at some point.


----------



## MADBood

he was not deep game, no.


----------



## Sadie

MADBood said:


> he was not deep game, no.


I completely disagree game is game ... Once a dog has proven itself game it's game but that same dog can cur at some point down the line. We will just agree to disagree .. But this is how I feel about it.


----------



## MADBood

I never said that a dog was a cur just because he may of quit after 2 hours of punishment...he just wasn't truly deep game. When you start making exceptions to the different degrees of gameness...the word "game" loses it's true meaning. That's why there is dead game dogs...dogs that never quit until they were dead. A true gamedog is almost like a unicorn. If you whisper it too loud, it may just disappear. I think every dogger would like to think their winning match dog was game but I don't think that it could be further from the truth.


----------



## Sadie

I guess it will depend on what you define as game.. IMO a game dog will fight to the death of himself or his opponet which ever comes first as long as they both continued fighting until one dies they are both game even the dead game dog but the dog still standing is also game because he fought and didn't stop ... But even a deep game dog can cur in a later match it has happened before with some great game dogs. It's not making exceptions it's just saying that even the gamest dog is still an animal not a robot and is subject to quit or cur these dogs are not GOD as some of you may want to think or believe ... I am sorry but I just will never see it that way. As stated before we can just agree to disagree.. But if someone asks me what a cur is I will say a cur is dog who quit or gave up at some point during a match or a roll .


----------



## wheezie

anything is possible, hell you can even get an athletic bully every once in a while and the rest of the liter turns out like hippos


----------



## shadowgames

SadieBlues said:


> Dogs are not machines Dan they are animals they are all subject to quit at some point... I have heard it before from many dog fanciers... But hey I am not trying to debate it ... I am just giving my opinion you can take it for what it's worth LOL ...


You are right on the money!


----------



## MADBood

Take my words out of context much? Never said they were "GOD" now did I? I understand they are not robots or machines as you continue to mention again and again. Read and believe everything you see if you like. I just choose to think for myself. No one person in the matching world has all the answers and speaks the gospel. It's not what I define as "game"...it is what it is. All I was trying to say is "Gameness" is a word that gets thrown around alot just like calling your dog gamebred....it doesn't make it so. Where do you draw the line for a cur and a gamedog? 15 minutes of punishment, 30, an hour, 2 hours? I mean seriously. Game is to embrace death to the last bite and NEVER quit. ...Anything but only makes the dog a tough ass match dog but not a true "gamedog" by definition. So I will just agree to disagree right back at ya!!


----------



## Nizmo

always have my popcorn handy.
this is a very educating thread to me, i didn't even know what cur was.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Watch out sadieblues... It looks like madbood is game LOL
Let's not find out which one of you is dead game. Hahaha you guys are such pit bulls.


----------



## ~*Mish*~

:rofl: Like my grandaddy always used to say...............................


----------



## MADBood

:rofl::rofl::rofl: lmao....Dan you always seem to make my ass laugh even when I'm the in the [].


----------



## dan'sgrizz

it was gettin hot in this kitchen LOL... I do believe there ARE dogs out there that will never quit. Hopefully the owners and handlers of these dogs are wise enough to know when enough is enough for there outstanding animal.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

********* gold stars for all.


----------



## MADBood

dan'sgrizz said:


> it was gettin hot in this kitchen LOL... I do believe there ARE dogs out there that will never quit. Hopefully the owners and handlers of these dogs are wise enough to know when enough is enough for there outstanding animal.


You are exactly right. It is up to the handler to know when they have had enough...because a real bulldog doesn't.

Gold stars back atcha...I done gave you too many rep points myself...lol


----------



## Sadie

MADBood said:


> Take my words out of context much? Never said they were "GOD" now did I? I understand they are not robots or machines as you continue to mention again and again. Read and believe everything you see if you like. I just choose to think for myself. No one person in the matching world has all the answers and speaks the gospel. It's not what I define as "game"...it is what it is. All I was trying to say is "Gameness" is a word that gets thrown around alot just like calling your dog gamebred....it doesn't make it so. Where do you draw the line for a cur and a gamedog? 15 minutes of punishment, 30, an hour, 2 hours? I mean seriously. Game is to embrace death to the last bite and NEVER quit. ...Anything but only makes the dog a tough ass match dog but not a true "gamedog" by definition. So I will just agree to disagree right back at ya!!


Where did I say you specifically said these dogs were GOD? Did I drop your name NO!! I am giving my opinions and saying we can agree to disagree .. You are the one taking things said out of context ... and as far as I am concerned I am right and that's all that matter's to me ... My dogs are curs but I am def not. Like I said once before and this is the very last time I am going to say it animals are not machines they are not god they are not robots ... The gamest dog can cur at some point that does not mean that dog is no longer game it simply means the dog quit at some point for whatever reason. You don't have to agree with my statements the point is they are my opinions and like an a**hole we all have one . Now I am done with this thread so you can continue to argue with yourself.


----------



## MADBood

...you were done along time ago. quitter = cur. Bye now! MADBood 1XW.....lmao


----------



## ~*Mish*~

I'm putting MADBood back on his leash for tonight. Tick Tick Tick..


----------



## Marty

MADBood said:


> You are exactly right. It is up to the handler to know when they have had enough...because a real bulldog doesn't.
> 
> Gold stars back atcha...I done gave you too many rep points myself...lol


I'm sick as a dog right now so I'll leave you with this...

Champ Today Cur Tommorrow - Pit Bull Forums

Same thread


----------



## Sadie

MADBood said:


> ...you were done along time ago. quitter = cur. Bye now! MADBood 1XW.....lmao


In your dreams Baby! I just know when not to beat a dead horse.. This thread is not going anywhere... Like I said as long as I think I am right that is all that matter's to me! I am dead game ! Adios


----------



## Sadie

Marty said:


> I'm sick as a dog right now so I'll leave you with this...
> 
> Champ Today Cur Tommorrow - Pit Bull Forums
> 
> Same thread


Thanks Marty!


----------



## wheezie

i would think they would all quit eventually at some point in time some just sooner than others, then again i dont match dogs so i have no real experience in this subject and am just talking out of my ass interpreting things that i have read and been told


----------



## Marty

They all quit. Some just sooner than others. "quote by Mountain man end quote"

Edited to add... I think it was The Great Earl Tudor that said DON'T be surprised when they quit.. But DO be surprised when they DON'T!!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels

You know whats entertaining when you think about it........most dogmen expect their dogs to always do things THEY WOULD NEVER DO. I would like to see on dogman get into a box ring with another man you pounded the living crap out of him and get up and keep going again and again and again for 2 hours! Just saying, how many people you know like that. Ill be the first to say, not me. I love to fight but if I find a guy who is whipping me like yesterdays news, Im not going to keep getting up!!!

Anyways a cur is a term loosely used. It could be anything from a dog that turned early in a match to a dog that would not scratch at two hours. How thats a cur Im not sure.

Im sure you can get a gamedog from two curs. The thing about breeding CH to CH is that you have a statistical advantage for producing a game dog. You will still produce many that are not but the statistics for producing a game dog are higher than breeding two curs.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

I would love to get the crap beat out of me for 2 hours. Then id get to lay around and do nothing for a couple days lol. If i had work the next day though id throw in the towel LOL. I am still gonna have to say... the epitome of gameness would die before giving up. Isnt that what this breed was bred for? To reach that point where they are so determined that nothing even there own mortality stands in there way?


----------



## smokey_joe

^^ I guess that depends on who you ask and wether or not they tell the truth. I can't imagine anyone here matching their dogs, so you just gotta take the old-timers word for it. As time goes on and stories are retold, they are modified to become more interesting. I'm sure most of the matches we've read about are not as glorious as they are made out to be. Think about it.

You read in one sentence that real dogmen loved their dogs and would pick them up before they let them die. If for no other reason, then they were at least picked up to save their investment. If this were truly the case, "dead-game" would be something none of us had ever heard of.

We're told that any dog that showed human agression was immediately put down. Do you really think that a winning dog was culled?

I'm just saying that it is human nature to brag about our accomplishments and hide our imperfections. We'll read about the winners and dogs that never gave up. If the same dogs quit at some point, that's something we'll probably never hear about.


----------



## gator912

I've heard that any breed of game dog could be considered a cur...


----------



## dan'sgrizz

gator912 said:


> I've heard that any breed of game dog could be considered a cur...


What does that even mean?


----------



## smith family kennels

the exact same thing I said earlier. to them any breed of dog could be game or a cur it didn't matter what breed but most of the other breeds were curs cause they could not stand up to the APBT. and like i said earlier a cur is a dog that refuses to fight, turns it head, or as no interest to fight or loses. 

now round 2 lmao wheres my boots its gettin deep in here


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Im trying to beat the 7 page TNT discussion give me a break LOL 
There are alot of opinions in here but that's why it's gooood lol


----------



## smith family kennels

lmao its all good no harm intended I just feel like a broke record in this forum sometimes I feel like I type the same thing at least twice some things i feel like its 20 lmao


----------



## MADBood

So if what Sadie, Marty and OFK saying is true, at what point is the dog considered to be game? I believe I asked this already. If a dog quits after 10 minutes he is a cur but if he quits after an hour he is considered to be game? It just sounds like to me that the 10 minute quiter was less of a cur than the dog that laster an hour but both quit and they should be both considered curs. This all goes into different degrees of gameness or different degrees of curness?

IDK, this is a good debate and just thought I'd bump it since Mrs. Bood fell asleep....haha


----------



## dan'sgrizz

hey... If you don't like America... You can get out. LOL


----------



## MADBood

any takers? I see ya'lls green lights on...lol


----------



## Sadie

I think we were just trying to say is at some point in that dogs fighting career they will eventually quit it may not be the first match hell it could take 5-6 more matches if the dog lives long enough or has been matched long enough . A game dog is considered game when he will fight without stopping even if he dies ... or however long it takes until the other dog either dies or gives up. But at some point that same dog may give up in another match later on down the line ... Does this make the dog no longer game because it quit at some point in his/her career of fighting ? That is what I am arguing ... Matches from what I have read can go on from minutes to hours at a time it just depends on the dogs ... I don't think you can put a time limit on gameness it will vary from each fight ...


----------



## smith family kennels

well has for all of use we will never really know what the degree was cause we didn't live those days. But their is a degree and I believe it was all debated on who your dog was matched against and how many times the other dog had won and lost fights and to who they won and lost the fights too.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

I just can't believe there isn't 1 game to the core dog in history. Theres one of everything out there LOL


----------



## MADBood

you're right, Laura we will never know. I was just entertaining the thought but by defining the term gameness...which is hard to do without seeing it with your own two eyes. I have no use for a gamedog nor will I ever own one. It just makes me wonder if any dog was truly game...never quit in his entire life but was retired out of respect for the gift he beared to go on to produce his ass off...lol


----------



## Sadie

Dan I think they are out there but if a dog lives long enough and has been fought long enough in it's career of fighting eventually they will have a bad day if you will... I am talking about dogs who were fought several times not just once LOL


----------



## MADBood

I see, Dan, you are puzzled yourself and feel the same way I do...haha


----------



## smith family kennels

see thats a hard one. I'm sure if it was all documented you could find out but not everything was and I believe they all lost at one point or another but some things were kept hidden in that aspect as well. I still believe it would have been judged by the number of wins and losses and which dogs they were fought against and there number of wins and loses. ok im going to make up some shit now lets say a dude named jimmy had a dog named dipstick and dipstick had 1 lose and 1 win and was fault against bebo's dog puddencup(god help me) which had 5 wins and 2 losses. If dipstick lost that fight he would probably be curred. If he won that fight he would be brought to his next match. This is JMO on how I think it probably worked


----------



## Sadie

You don't have to fight your dogs or be there to know that it's just inevitable if you do something like this long enough your eventually going to have a bad day ... A dog who is fought over and over again at one point they have to get tired ... Just think about it.. Even the best boxer's out there have lost or quit at one point in their career. It just makes sense to me what these animals do in that box is extremely brutal even the rawest bulldogs out there after enough times of being fought they are sure to break down at some point. This is just how I see it through my own eyes. That is why I say these dogs are not machines they are animals and are all subject to quit for whatever reasons ...


----------



## MADBood

The thing is Sadie..getting knocked out in a boxing match isn't quiting, it's lights out baby! they might then retire because they knew their days were up. a bulldog doesn't have the understanding of when know when his days are up...he keeps going until he is knocked out...permanently. that's why the handler has to retire the dog ...so he doesn't kill himself out there. but by no means should he quit according to the true definition of being "game". Am I making any sense? lol


----------



## smith family kennels

ok ya'll have fun im done for the night I'll catch up tomorrow after I get home from work 6 am comes early


----------



## Sadie

MADBood said:


> The thing is Sadie..getting knocked out in a boxing match isn't quiting, it's lights out baby! they might then retire because they knew their days were up. a bulldog doesn't have the understanding of when know when his days are up...he keeps going until he is knocked out...permently. that's why the handler has to retire the dog ...so he doesn't kill himself out there. but by no means should he quit according to the true definition of being "game". Am I making any sense? lol


I understand your logic .. I just see it as even the best of the best will break down eventually once they have done something like what these dogs do in that box long enough.... I understand it's up the handler to get in their and stop it but I think a good doggman can also see when a dog is ready to give up and they can stop it before that dog actually quits themselves... These dogs still know and feel physical pain animals know when they are hurting and can no longer continue ... I think any good doggman who gives a damn about his dog will pick his dog up off that floor when he see's that his dog has reached it's limit.


----------



## MADBood

dan'sgrizz said:


> What does that even mean?


 :rofl: I totally missed that before....yeah where the hell did that come from? :hammer:


----------



## Sadie

Looks like we are almost on page 7 LMFAO!!!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

so check this out greatest wrestler of all time Dan Gable lost 1 match in his life... His national championship in college. He is a legend where as Cale Sanderson goes 160-0 yet isn't even close to as great as Dan Gable. Mostly because Gable never lost in world matches either. Is it possible a loss could mean nothing? As in Gables case?


----------



## MADBood

I guess it depends on the manner in which he quit (or lose in this case). Did he run into the arms of his handler or jump the box like a damn cur or was he pulled out by his handler before he met his maker...lol. I don't know...just rambling on at this point....haha


----------



## MADBood

SadieBlues said:


> I think any good doggman who gives a damn about his dog will pick his dog up off that floor when he see's that his dog has reached it's limit.


I agree. I just look at it as quitting, curring out or whatever isn't the same as being physically unable to finish off the opponent. The key word being quitting.

It is (was) the responsibilty of the handler to pull his dog once they've had enough. There was always that pride of owning a "gamedog" that had caused many in the game to not respect the dogs and made this sport as f***ed up as it was and illegal. JMO Was it cruel? well that's another 10 page thread all together.


----------



## Marty

Madblood (food for thought!) ever heard of rubbing a dog with poison before a match?

American Pit Bull Terrier--PIT BULL REPORTER magazine

Could a game dog endure this?

A lot of if's here buddy, just Google it there were cheater's in the sport at one time, I've never matched a dog in my life must less fought one so I have to go on what I've read from the old timers 

As long as this is kept in an historical since it can continue, happy posting but I hope this clear's up a lot for you


----------



## MADBood

I would never match my babies either. there is no honor in matching dogs....just winning no matter what it takes. High stakes calls for high measures, I guess....at least if you have no integrity for the sport.


----------



## Marty

There was cheater's in the sport back in the day and hell yeah no game dog could work with that as I understand it, so there was a time a game dog could go down


----------



## buzhunter

It's all in the eye of the beholder. Somebody is always going to tell a great story about a winner and somebody else is always going to make an excuse for a loser.


----------



## MADBood

yeah buz, i hear that. believe half of what you see and none of what you hear.


----------



## nate

Well i will say this frist i am no dogman by the old term i have never pitted my dog's on the line if you will i got my start from true hogdog's not the catch dog's 
if you gota ask you wouldnt understand 

but i know some dogmen that matched dog's in the past but there where set rule's if we faced of our dog's i washed your you washed mine thats in the rules for everystander i have read saw or heard of 

but back to my point dog's are like ppl just causle you breed the two best hog dog's in state dont mean ever one of there pups will be hog dogs 
not to come of rude but its just like some ppl are born gay 
a gay dad could a p**** loving son 
just caulse the sire wont roll dont mean the pups want 
its just more likey that pit fighter will make pitdawgs 
just my 2:30am thinking on this


----------



## Marty

Seems as if the drunks are running rapid tonight and yes I'm one of them... the difference is I'm one of the old school ones 

Been there done that and didn't receive the T-shirt LOL


----------



## nate

lol i love you old man if i join your site will you make me the man ?
i want the power


----------



## Nizmo

nate said:


> Well i will say this frist i am no dogman by the old term i have never pitted my dog's on the line if you will i got my start from true hogdog's not the catch dog's
> if you gota ask you wouldnt understand
> 
> but i know some dogmen that matched dog's in the past but there where set rule's if we faced of our dog's i washed your you washed mine thats in the rules for everystander i have read saw or heard of
> 
> but back to my point dog's are like ppl just causle you breed the two best hog dog's in state dont mean ever one of there pups will be hog dogs
> not to come of rude but its just like some ppl are born gay
> a gay dad could a p**** loving son
> just caulse the sire wont roll dont mean the pups want
> its just more likey that pit fighter will make pitdawgs
> just my 2:30am thinking on this


thats some good insite.


----------



## Marty

nate said:


> lol i love you old man if i join your site will you make me the man ?
> i want the power


Come on over man, I love you too but don't think your going to disregard this site because I won't stand for it, I love this site and will never do it wrong, there doing the breed right and # 2 in my book 

Come on man


----------



## shadowgames

1111111111111111111


----------



## shadowgames

1111111111


----------



## Sadie

Good Posting Shadow!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

I knew this bad boy would go 7 pages ... YES! LOL so many great things have been said. Once again shadow games you whip out the good stuff. Thanks to marty for his helpfulness as always. I wonder how old those "old timers" are marty speaks of? LOL I feel so educated now LOL...


----------



## Marty

Yep sometime's the dumb a$$ speaks LOL


----------



## los44

i love reading about this breed anything and everything, its greatly appreciated when anyone post something i havent read yet! thanks to everyone:clap:


----------



## Sadie

Marty said:


> Madblood (food for thought!) ever heard of rubbing a dog with poison before a match?
> 
> American Pit Bull Terrier--PIT BULL REPORTER magazine
> 
> Could a game dog endure this?
> 
> A lot of if's here buddy, just Google it there were cheater's in the sport at one time, I've never matched a dog in my life must less fought one so I have to go on what I've read from the old timers
> 
> As long as this is kept in an historical since it can continue, happy posting but I hope this clear's up a lot for you


This is so sad  ... I have heard of them putting glass all over a dog so the other dog will basically be biting glass when attacking his opponet ... So now when they go in the box they have to be washed down .. I didn't know they used poison too.... It's just sad to me how some of these doggers treated these dogs like effin objects .. Where is the honor at all on the handler's side? I see all the honor in the world on the dogs side for what they go through and endure in this sport... BUT where is the honor on the doggmans side? I have so much respect for these dogs it's unreal what they are capable of and what they will go through . It just pains my soul to see that these doggmann have very litte respect for the dogs they created ....  Which Makes me believe these doggmann never loved their dogs they only loved what the dog could do for them in the final analysis.


----------



## Marty

There was never any honor of being a cheater in those days if I had lived in those days I would never use steroid's or any other supplements, The dog would have to have it of he/she didn't... enough said!!!


----------



## Sadie

Yeah I see no honor in cheating at all .. And I see no honor in abusing a dog who is going to do your dirty work ... If they were bred to sport than that's what they should do ... But to give them drugs and not feed them and put poison on them and do all these horrible crazy things they do to these dogs before a match is totally dishonorable not only to the sport but to those poor dogs. How can you have any pride at the end of the day knowing you did something like that do a dog. There is a right and wrong way to do something ... It just makes you wonder how much glory was there really in those days in this sport ...


----------



## buzhunter

Marty said:


> There was never any honor of being a cheater in those days if I had lived in those days I would never use steroid's or any other supplements, The dog would have to have it of he/she didn't... enough said!!!


That's how a lot of things used to be. Just look at baseball. The worlds changing fast.


----------



## Marty

buzhunter said:


> That's how a lot of things used to be. Just look at baseball. The worlds changing fast.


Homie ain't ever played that s**t never will it has to be even for me, no BS aside


----------



## MADBood

To truly appreciate this breed, on must first understand the purpose for which they were traditionally bred. I speak for everyone when I say this, for those that are new to this breed, we want you to understand that these topics we are discussing were past events and nobody on this site matches their dogs, we are all very passionate about this breed and would never do anything to jeopardize these dogs. These dogs are our lives and we wouldn't know what to do without them. The only thing we fight here is BSL, Peta, HSUS and any other organization that attempts to exterminate this amazing breed. *Our dogs may not be "game" but we sure the hell are!!!*


----------



## Marty

Sadie, cheating in the sport in like snitches get stitches... I don't play them games If I was with that s**t!


----------



## buzhunter

I remember when I was a kid my dad had a buddy who pulled ponies. He used to bitch about some of the young guys juicing their horses before a contest. No good.


----------



## Sadie

Ok dan this is page 8 LOL .. are you happy now


----------



## Sadie

Yeah I can understand and appreciate the sport itself and what is was originally intended to be .. I just get very emotional when I think about someone doing anything dishonorable like that to an animal outside the original principal of the sport... Like I said there is a right and a wrong way to do something ... Once you cross that line your no better than the rest of them. Hell animal sporting has been going on with other animals as well for many years. Not just these dogs. My step dad and his partner roped calf some people think that is mean and cruel.. And that is a legal sport.. But some of the things that go on behind the scenes even in these other sports are unethical. People should have morality and pride in whatever they do ... Some of the things people will do just to win is completely uncalled for.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Yah isnt funny how you cant match two dogs or bear bait or bull bait BUT you can go hunt pigs with them if youd like LOL. cuz that is WAAAY different.


----------



## shadowgames

1111111111111


----------



## dan'sgrizz

:goodpost: :stupid: 

America has to realize prohibition is not the asnwer to anything its regulation that helps this world. Making something illegal draws more criminals into the activity. While regulating something makes it harder for lazy thugs to participate in it. Wouldnt that be nice a vet and a tech at each match. A paid referee. Legal contracts. Oh man ...to bad it will never happen.


----------



## Marty

It's funny, have you yourself come across a life or death situion(sp)?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

yup......

i see what your getting at.


----------



## smith family kennels

lol cajun rules its been awhile since i read that. I didn't even think to look that up good job. 

Marty you are awfully bumed out today


----------



## nate

what's wrong with my step dad ? i will not show tia at the fun show if that makes you feel better 
and if have all your dog's put down when you die i will piss on your grave you know good and d*** well laura and saddie would take care of your baby's 
and old man you anit dead and that's that i dont want sad bs out you sober up and play with your dog's or i will ground you no beer for a week and it dbl's everytime


----------

